# Can You Guess What It Is?



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi all

I have my moments when I'm here on the forum, then I decide to give it a rest because it's like an addiction, but like all addictions, I am drawn back to the forum.

I've been to my local antiques emporium and I have seen a pocket watch. I dont have any pictures but I am just going off my memory, so I would be very surprised if anyone can shed any light.

It looks very old and there looks to be an old piece of leather attached to it. It has "Swiss Made" at six o'clock. What intrigued me was at 12 o'clock it had words that were along the lines of " Best Patent Leaver" or something like that. There were a couple of more words, but I cant remember them. The font reminded me of something from the late 1800's early 1900's. Yes I know, I should have taken a picture. It had roman numerals but it didnt have a cover on the front just a crystal front.

I opened the back and again in a small corner it said Swiss made. Again I should have taken a loupe. I could not see anything to identify the watch. No engravings or anything. It just looked grubby and old. I am 70% sure it had a sub dial

Sorry for being vague but if your the type who likes a challange then here you go


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Did it look anything like this? Mine is an English made "Improved Patent" with a key wound fusee lever movement dating from 1883. If it's Swiss it is probably keyless (button-wind) unless it's very early.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.

It looked similar from the dial point of view. The movement was different, but the movement did have a little of the design that is shown in the pictures. I will have a rummage on the forum to see if I can see anything similar.

Also where you have fast and slow, this one has A and R


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

That's because A (Avance) and R (Retard) are French for Fast and Slow!


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

I might just go and get it tomorrow. It was only Â£18. should have got it today.

You know you should have got it when you are on the forum trying to solve what it was with clues harder than the telegraph crossword.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

I also recall it having an enamelled dial and to pop the rear cover open you pressed a little button on the side of the case.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Just go and buy it, old boy - you won't rest otherwise!


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Your right. I will. Pictures to follow.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

so , pocketwatch, enamel dial , 'looks old' , bit of leather attached ,roman numerals.... i can narrow it down to a few thousand brands , i can tell you its definatley a watch tho going by the description


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thank God it's a watch. Ive bought what I thought was a watch in the past that have turned out to actually be a bag of spanners


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

oooo, spanners !!! any good ones ?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

post a pic of said spanner/s please 

sorry i couldnt resist the comment, we get some vague descriptions in here but uri geller would have trouble with that one..


----------

